# Input requested....



## havasu (May 15, 2013)

A real close friend of mine and his wife just retired and decided to pull up stakes for good. They sold their house, bought a Dodge Diesel pick up, bought a 37' triple axle 5th wheel, and plan on traveling the country for the next 5-10 years. 

They sold most of their unneeded furniture, but did purchase a storage unit to store their Harleys when their trips didn't call for them. If the weather is nice, they have a 12' garage on the rear of the 5th wheel where they can strap their Harleys and take them with them.

This seems like a nice life. No pressure, no utility bills, no pools to maintain. Most of the RV parks cost about $15 a night provided they use their club discounts. 

Question you you all....could you do this? 
What are the pros and cons of this vagabond lifestyle?
Would you rather use a diesel pusher Class A bus style motorhome?


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't mind doing that but not for 5-10 years, maybe a year or two. I would not sell my home but rent it out so I would have it when I got burnt out on traveling but I guess you would need the selling funds to pay for the rig and whatnot.  It would be great if you had few friends and little family that you wanted to see often.

The pros are you get to go anywhere you want and if you don't like it when you get there you leave. Campgrounds are usually beautiful, i love camping.

Cons are you are always on the road, car problems.

If I had a pusher I would want to tow a car to get around in. Sounds like their set up is pretty nice. I have been debating on selling my 5th wheel and getting an RV.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

I would def rather have a diesel pickup and fifth wheel than an RV. I like the big toy haulers that you can put a bike, atv, or utv in. I'm with chris though I would not sell my house I like having a garage to much, and would get tired of traveling. I need a place to call home.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

I'm with Chris and Mark, I would love to be able to do it for a year or two, but 5...I think the walls would get really close after that amount of time in any type RV. My hunting buddy bought a diesel pusher with triple slide out that has a lot of room. Pulls a 4 door wrangler with it.They go to Talledega each year for the fall race, have had it to Fla a couple times and it is sweet. I wish I could afford one. 

If I had my choice I would get the pusher. More power, easier to manuver, you could always pull a trailer with whatever you wanted to haul. Just my pipedream.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

Neither the Pusher or the pickup with 5th wheel are easy to manuever in most camp grounds so its just what you like I reckon...........


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

My 5th is pretty darn easy to maneuver, much more than you would ever think, it is a 34 footer. I have driven the big RV's and think the trailer is easier to get around in.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

I have never driven a big RV but I have always thought the big 5th wheel would be easier to manuever? I have pulled some big trailers in my time but thats all I have to go on.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> I have never driven a big RV but I have always thought the big 5th wheel would be easier to manuever? I have pulled some big trailers in my time but thats all I have to go on.



Toma'to..to'mato, I'd take either..


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

So would I but I also was a truck driver for a few years so driving any doesn't really bother me. Heck I would pull a tent trailer around the us and camp in it.


----------



## Rusty (May 20, 2013)

I have a friend who has traveled full time pulling an Air Stream. I like trips but I have 12 grandkids, all living in the area. No way I would be gone that long. One of my grandsons is helping me keep the world safe from catfish.


----------



## havasu (May 20, 2013)

Yes, your family being close by is certainly a huge consideration.


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2013)

Well, I got a hit on a 2005 39' Class A Diesel Pusher, with a Cummins engine, with 4 slide outs, with only 25,000 miles and auto levelers, for sale for only $85,000! The guy says a divorce is forcing the sale, so he is desperate to dump it. I took it with a grain of salt until my G/F offered to pay half the money!! Hmmm, I have pics inbound right now, and I just might have to pick it up.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2013)

Hope you like more things to maintenance. er I mean congrats! Welcome to the world of having a house on wheels.


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2013)

The G/F just said, "oh, I thought they said $8,500....I don't have that kind of money!"

This just changed things drastically....


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2013)

Probably for the better. Ask me how I know!


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2013)

This is the floorplan. It is the 39.10 size on the below link.

http://www.newmarcorp.com/uploads/brochuredownloads/archive/2005/2005 KSDP Brochure.pdf

I don't know. I'm still thinking about it!


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2013)

That is a fancy rig. I would jump on it if you are looking for one.


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2013)

I did some internet research on those specific motorhomes last night and many owners have complained of bad ball joints, delamination of the basement storage pods, defects with the oil fill sticks being placed too close to the exhaust = fire hazard, tie rod breakdowns, defective ball joints, and poor stock shocks = rough rides. 

Doing some internet searching really can dig up valuable information.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2013)

Now you know why he's really selling. Throw a stupidl low number at him if you think you might want it, who knows.. ?


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Now you know why he's really selling. Throw a stupidl low number at him if you think you might want it, who knows.. ?



That was kinda what I was thinking. I'm still up in the air about the whole thing, since I rarely used the last 4 units I've had...then again, I was not retired with the other units.


----------

